# iSight - Webcam non détectée



## gy.org (14 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon problème est le suivant : la webcam intégrée au macbook pro ne fonctionne plus, pas d'allumage de la diode.

*Configuration :*

MacBook Pro  15" (version précédente précédente)
Intel 2,6 GHZ
RAM 667 DDR2 : 4 Go
OSX Leopard 10.5.7

*Programmes testés :*

Skype => webcam en cours d'utilisation
iMovie => pas de webca détectée

*Test effectués :*

- Lancement de Skype Uniquement => webcam toujours en cours d'utilisation
- Formatage récent et réinstallation OSX + Maj => toujours le même problème
- Diagnostic Apple Hardware Test => aucun problème détecté
- Installation bootcamp windows XP + skype => pas de caméra détecté

*Sachant que :*

- aucun coup reçu par le macbook pro
- la webcam a déjà marché et avais déjà buggé, un rédémarrage simple suffisait à l'époque.
- Ma config détaillée plus haut

Donc je suis un peu KO, si quelqu'un pouvait m'apporter ses lumières... D'avance un grand merci !


----------



## gy.org (15 Juin 2009)

up ? Really Need some help :/


----------



## amiro22730 (15 Juin 2009)

Reinstaler tout OS X.


----------



## gy.org (16 Juin 2009)

J'ai toujours le même problème après avoir réinstallé... :/
La webcam est utilisé par une autre application !

Dois-je comprendre qu'elle est morte ?


----------



## christophe86 (6 Juillet 2011)

Le problème est plutôt simple

A un moment un branchement USB a posé un problème à votre mac et depuis il ne reconnait plus la cam 
pour résoudre ce problème si vous possédez un macbook 
si il s'agit des premières génération enlever la batterie appuyer plusieurs secondes sur le bouton marche pour retirer toute forme d énergie réinstaller la batterie et redémarrer cela devrait fonctionner
si il s'agit des dernières génération avec batterie intégrée laisser l'ordinateur s'épuiser de sa source d'alimentation et le laisser s'éteindre. Quand il ne démarre plus appuyer pres de dix secondes sur le bouton marche puis remettre le chargeur redémarrer la cam s'installe de nouveau

attention aux périphériques USB non reconnu mac c'est ça qui pose problème!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xris.m (25 Juillet 2011)

christophe86 a dit:


> Le problème est plutôt simple
> 
> A un moment un branchement USB a posé un problème à votre mac et depuis il ne reconnait plus la cam
> pour résoudre ce problème si vous possédez un macbook
> ...


Un immense merci. Cela marche très bien.


----------

